# PICS OF MY NEW



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

here is a pic of my baby boa chilling on his branch


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

here she is getting ready to eat


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

sweet!


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

here she is eating and she also ate one that was still alive is that ok


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

sweet pics, great looking snake! Did he eat all those mice!?


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

pamonster said:


> sweet pics, great looking snake! Did he eat all those mice!?
> [snapback]943355[/snapback]​


thanks 
yes she did eat all thoses mice


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

i just want to know if it is ok that my baby redtail boa ate live pinkies what i mean is that she did not even kill them they were still kicking inside of her for about an hour is it there a chance any damage was done or no?


----------



## PinkieLover (Mar 17, 2005)

redbellypacu said:


> i just want to know if it is ok that my baby redtail boa ate live pinkies what i mean is that she did not even kill them they were still kicking inside of her for about an hour is it there a chance any damage was done or no?
> [snapback]944004[/snapback]​


It is not uncommon for snakes to "swallow" live prey items, so I am sure that your snake is fine. I've met snake owners whose snakes swallowed live pinkies, and never heard about any subsequent problems.

As a herper (no snakes, just iguanas) I would not recommend live feedings, even of pinkie mice. From your prior post, it appears the snake ate some prekilled items, so she should take F/T mice or prekilled mice in the future. As the snake grows, you definitely do *not* want her anywhere near larger live mice, so it is best to get her used to eating prekilled items *now*. Even a hopper mouse can blind a snake with a lucky bite! Plus it is more humane to the mouse.

Sorry, I'm sure I am preaching to the choir, but it is terrible to see a mauled snake.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

PinkieLover said:


> redbellypacu said:
> 
> 
> > i just want to know if it is ok that my baby redtail boa ate live pinkies what i mean is that she did not even kill them they were still kicking inside of her for about an hour is it there a chance any damage was done or no?
> ...


Good post. I agree with feeding prekilled for your snakes safety.

Nice Boa btw.


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

I feed my BP live rats all the time no prob at all ever, he wont eat dead ones tho anyways


----------

